
Snowplow, the (open source) event data pipeline - lumannnn
http://snowplowanalytics.com
======
dozzie
I fail to see how this is open source. No download, no repository, no nothing.
I can't even tell what language is it written in, which is a deal-breaker for
me (JVM is an automatic no-go), or how does it run, so I could tell if it is
going to work for me or not.

